# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Une dhe une

## StormAngel

C`te them.
Memoare e sende,te shkruash,askujt nuk i intereson po nejse.
Ia filloj
Dite e zakonshme gati si gjithe te tjerat.Gati gjithe diten ne shtepi.Normal,dite e diel.Uh,sa i kam inat ditat e diela,e ende nuk e di se pse.
Ne qytet asgje te re,mire,ka vec dicka,afer qender kishin vendosur ca gure me drite-interesante ishte,dhe fontanen e madhe qe e kemi,edhe asaj ca drita i kishin vene dhe naten behet bukur.Kaloj shpesh andej dhe shyqyr zotit me qe nuk do me duhet t`i mbyll syte.
Shyqyr zotit qe kur do vij nje shoke apo shoqe nga dikund do mundi ta shetis neper qendren e qytetit ku jetoj.
Nejse,ka dicka qe edhe me pengon,ai busti i atij...zoti e di se kush ka qene.
Dal nga dera e shtepise,dhe automatikisht e di se c`do bej,do vij ne net kafe edhe do futem ne forum dhe do harroj se kur kam hyre.
Pastaj shetitje neper qytet,me shoke,kalon koha e ne fund e kuptoj se te gjithe ato qe kemi folur,i kemi thene kot sa per te kaluar koha se gati gjysmen e dites kemi qene te urritur.
Ne shtepi,si cdohere,vetem tv-ja ose radioja me behen shoket me te mire.
Ca kenge dhe op,prap me duhet te dal.
Dhe keshtu me rradhe ...mos e teproj
Kjo teme,ky shkrim dhe une,nuk duan te thuajne asgje,shkruaj per shkak se ashtu dua.

----------


## StormAngel

S`ka mbarim-nuk ka fund
Me vjen keq qe do ju merzis,po ndjehem ashtu qe dua vetem te shkruaj.Nuk ka lidhje se per cka dhe si,dua te shkruaj.
Dikund,ndegjova nje kenge,dhe aq me mjaftoi qe e gjithe dita te me nis nga e mbara,apo nga e prapa,nejse nuk e di.
Sa cudi,njerezve,nje kenge e vetme sa mbresa mund t`i lej,ia nderron diten komplet.
Ndjehem ashtu sikurse nuk ekziston asgje pervec meje dhe forumit dhe faqes ku mund te shkruaj.Sa mire.
E di qe kjo do mbaroj,pasi qe erdh koha qe te shkoj ne shtepi,po si thone,cdohere ka dite tjeter...Ose nate.
Nejse,shifni televizion edhe ndegjoni muzike,keto jane keshilla qe mund t`ju jap.
Edhe keshtu si e lam,ah po...
Mos harroj,e befshi nje dite ose nate te kendshme kudo qe jeni dhe urroj qe te jeni te buzeqeshur.
Cdo te mire

----------


## StormAngel

Hej,
Prap une ketu."Tormenting your mind".Erdha,po jam i qeshur,nuk e di,ndoshta pse fleva pak me shume sot,dhe lexova gazeten ashtu si me qejf dhe pash ca sende interesante.Do kemi ca koncerte te mira koheve qe vjen.
Jam ketu ne internet kafe dhe rri kaloj kohen ne forum e ne chat,s`kam c`te bej,kshu e ka kjo puna ime.Nuk i dihet.  :ngerdheshje: 
Ah..po ne "background" ndegjohet "Night Fever".Hipi mo vlla,c`ti besh.
Ej,ika une,shifemi heren tjeter!

----------


## StormAngel

Ahhh,me vloi trute Skunk Anansie.
Une duhet te ndalem duke ndegjuar muzike,patjeter,se me duket se cdo dite qe kalon shume e me shume jetoj ne tekstet e kengeve qe ndegjoj se sa ne jeten reale.
Nejse,kisha fjalen se jane ca sende qe nuk i shpjegon dot   :pa dhembe:  (kopirajt nga Portokalli).
Isha duke fol me babin sot,i kerkova leket per pagesen e "tuition" te fakultetit,dhe me behet pershtypje nje send tek parate,sa shpejte qe te ikin nga dora dhe sa me djerse qe po i fiton.
Jam krenar me veten qe se paku di te vleresoj kete.Nuk e di se c`do me sjell kjo ne te ardhme po me siguri qe nje dite kur te i jap djalit apo vajzes sime para do me kujtohen ditet kur babi im me jepte para mua.
Nejse,
Pjesa tjeter e dites si gjithmone,ne shtepi televizor dhe ne internet me forume.
Shkuan ditet,shkolla vazhdon ndersa une ende nuk e kam ne plan te filloj te mesoj.Sa mire me qene koke derase e inatci. :ngerdheshje: 
Hajde nejse,varrja edhe kesaj pune se jeta i ka te vetat.
Ka do gjera qe nuk shpjegohen dot or ti vlla,a m`kuptove???
Ah po,edhe televizionin duhet te ndjek sa me pak se do filloj te shof endra dhe diten.
Kshu,ora eshte 2 e 10 minuta ne mengjes e une haberin nuk ia kam se ca shkruaj,po jane ca gjera qe nuk shpjegohen dot
Hajde naten (ose diten) e  befshi sa me te mire.
Kaq nga une per sot,me te tjera,neser kismet.
Hey,mos harroj,nqs nuk ju pelqen kjo qe shkruaj,me thuani...ose jo jo.me mire mos ma varrni,ndoshta do ndalem vet se shkruari.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## StormAngel

Pike,pike dhe pike,
Ah,nuk kishte pika po vetem presje.
Presja pas pikes apo pika pas presjes? 
Pikecuditese!
Pikepyetje?
Pike.

E kam diten te ketille,mos me zeni per kusur.Me kane ikur dhente dikund e nuk gjej dot fyellin t`i thirr te vijne prap.O si nuk kam nje fyell te gjate ti bi mu ne vesh deles qe te kthehet...
Pika pika pika.
Besoj se do vdes ne nje dite tjeter.
Deri atehere,duroni.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Me dhemb trupi
Gjithcka me dhemb.Ndjenje me te keqe nuk e di a ka.Te mos mundish te levizisish koken as majtas as djathtas.Ne disa raste te vjen edhe te qeshish nga dhimbjet.
Djem e goca mos fleni me dritare e dyer te hapur se rende e keni pastaj,do beheni si robota.
Ku ka me keq se 30 minuta mos mundesh te cohesh nga krevati?
Rruana zot.
Nejse...

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk shkruaj me.  :pa dhembe:  
(Tallem tallem)


Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

Bojken Lako thote: Merre stresin lehte.Une them hallall Bojkenit se i ka ra mu ne te.Thjeshte,jeta eshte teper e shkurte per tu vene re sendeve te parendesishme.
Cdokush nga ne kerkon poenten e jetes se vet,njashtu edhe une.
Edhe pse sot e kesaj dite nuk kam gjetur vendin se ku takoj,besoj se nuk do kalon edhe shume kohe per te zene dhe une vendin tim ne kete univers te madh apo te vogel,sido qe te jete.
Pra,thjeshte ndegjo muzike dhe jeto,dhe kujdes me stresin,merre lehte.
Jeto ashtu si din ti dhe mos lejo tjeret te te kontrollojne jeten,ne cdo pikepamje.
Problemi me i madh i te qenurit te ri eshte problemi me identitetin,disa kane disa e formojne e ca ende nuk kane gjetur kete.
Pres te me downloadohet kenga e Bojkenit,dhe kshu ne erresiren e hershme te diteve vjeshtore te ndegjoj dhe thjeshte te jetoj.Ashtu si di dhe ashtu si dua.
Shikoni edhe futboll se do harroja t`ju them,mirepo zgjidhni se ca do shifni,se ndonjehere edhe nga futbolli njeriu ngelet i zhgenjyer...po hej!!! Merre stresin lehte dhe gjithcka perfundon.
Jeta as qe ka filluar e as qe do mbaroj me ne,mjafton te lejme nje gjurme te vogel ne kete jete...Nje grimce ti e nje grimce une...kshu e ka ky fati une thote grupi tjeter Asgje Sikur Dielli!
Muzike e vetem muzike,per shpirt e per zemer.
Zgjidhnje muziken dhe vlerat e saj,ndihmojne shume ne raste te perditshme.
Okej,edhe 2200 kb me ngelen per te downloaduar. :ngerdheshje: 
Ika une...
Shifemi me vone,kur te vendos t`ju bezdis prap me keto shkrimet e mia.
Take it easy



Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

Dhoma 101

Vendi ku ndodhen qe te gjitha per nje dite e per nje nate,vendi ku u harruan te gjitha qe 4 muaj i ndjeva.Te jesh afer me dikend nuk don te thote te dish c`te besh,eshte e kunderta,mos dish c`te besh dhe prap se prap te vazhdosh.
Pse gjithmone kur ndjehesh aq keq sa qe mendon se nuk ka se si te behet me mire,te ndodhin aq shume sende qe nuk e din pastaj nga e ke koken?
E thirra ne telefon pak para femren,dhe me thote...(a ka mundesi mos thirrni me ketu?) thash : Ka. Dhe mbylla telefonin.
Ja qe halli,nuk kishte qene femra ime kjo,po motra e saj qe nuk ka haber se c`me beri te ndjej ne ate moment.
Paramendo,ne nje feste ne diskoteke ku ka 300+ veta ti ndjehesh I VETEM.

Qe pastaj...pastaj te me vij femra,dhe te me thote...
Hej,e din cka,nuk isha une ajo qepare,ka qene motra ime.Te thash,nuk e kam une telefonin...(Buzeqeshje)...Huh! Me ra guri nga zemra.
Nejse,nata vazhdoi ashtu turbo,plot muzike dhe perqafim te fitueses se sivjetme te festivalit Nota Fest dhe nen duart e femres time.
Ika te flej une tek dhoma 101,vendi ku takohen djali dhe gruaja.
Cdo te mire

Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

Nje refim pa kuptim

Ishte nje nate e qete dhe frynte nje ere e lehte...Gati te ndjesh duart e eres si te perkedhelin,une...une e dua eren.E dua se ajo eshte e lire dhe shkon ku te doje.
Vazhdova me hapa te shkurtra te ec rruges,ne koke kisha shume sende,mirepo asnjera nga ato nuk kishte te bej asgje me direkcionin se ku jam duke shkuar...
Ishte rruge e gjate kjo,nga vendi qe isha nuk ia shihja dot fundin,mirepo duke ecur e duke menduar,kalova nje pjese te rruges,pastaj edhe nje pjese tjeter te rruges.Arrita deri ne fund,dhe pyeta veten: Po c`bej une ketu?
Buzeqesha ashtu sic bejne njerezit kur kane pa dicka te bukur,apo kur vetem ndjehen mire...Qesha dhe vazhdova rruges mirepo kete rradhe,kthehesha.
Prap nuk dija ku shkoj mirepo kete here kisha ne vete nje qellim,te kthehem nga rruga e posakaluar.
Ecja rruges dhe mendoja per gjithcka...Ecja dhe fishkelloja,me beri pershtypje ajo qe isha i qeshur dhe luaja me floket e mia,s`kisha c`te bej tjeter.
Pa dashje arrita deri tek nje vend...

(vazhdon)

----------


## StormAngel

Zrrrrrr zrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Zrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Kam nje melodi te cuditshme te telefonit,dhe shikoja njerezit pereth duke menduar se kujt i bie telefoni.Hehe,oops,pas pak filloi edhe vibrimi...dmth i imi qenka.
-Alo
-Alo-tha ajo
-Ku je?
-Te stacioni-me tha
(nuk e dija ku e kam koken...Me duheshte te shpejtoj te rregulloj ca sende dhe te shkoj ta marr tek stacioni)
Prap ne rruge,ec dhe me vete mendoj se edhe vdekja ne rruge do te me gjej.Sa qejf qe kam te shetis,o Zot.
Sidoqofte,pas 5 minutash,arrita tek stacioni dhe e pash.Arsyeja e shetitjes sime qendronte 5 metra me larg meje.
Ju afrova dhe e putha...
Me kapi per dore dhe vazhduam te ecim.

(vazhdon)


Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

Dite me bajate se kjo nuk kam pa. :i ngrysur: 
Thjeshte nuk me behet asgje..mire,vetem me shkruhet.Thjeshte,palidhje!
Nuk dua t`ju bezdis,boll ju cava koken.Ju lej te qete.
(nuk vazhdon me)per pak kohe

Stormi

----------


## FLOWER

o storm, nuk na e shkruajte qe nuk na e shkruajte nje faqe ditari atje te tema ime kurse tani po na shpalos tere jeten tende ketu he  :buzeqeshje: 
periudhe e keqe per ty kjo? me shume merzi e monotoni se sa hare?! hajt mos u merzit, te tere keshtu jemi nga pak. por ke te drejte qe forumi eshte goxha mik i mire. na shkruaj e do ndjehesh me pak vetem.  me mua funksionon kjo gje. 
kalofsh mire.

----------


## FLOWER

storm, kaloi ajo pak kohe qe kishe thene, na shkruaj prape apo ke filluar te ndjehesh mire keto kohe dhe s'ke nevoje per persjatje mendimesh?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Kam qene pak i zene me pune dhe nuk kam mundur te shkruaj.
Kisha pune tjera,por ate qe te premtova do e bej keto dite.
Nje pjese(faqe) nga ditari im qe kam mbajtur. :shkelje syri: 


Stormi

----------


## FLOWER

ok strom, thnx.
me mire qe ke zene me pune dhe nuk ke pasur ndonje problem.
i'll be waiting...

----------


## StormAngel

E merkure
24.11.2004

Nuk shkon keshtu me,keto jane fjalet qe ndegjova nga buzet e saj.Dy ore kam pritur per keto fjale.Sa gjynah.
Ne nderkohe,pasi qe nuk u pame disa dite,prisja dicka me te mire..nuk e di se cka po me siguri qe nuk prisja te me thote NUK SHKON KESHTU ME.
Ok,pranoj,kam be ca gabime,po une jam njeri,si gjithe te tjeret,kam te drejten te gaboj dhe askush nuk duhet te me mohon kete te drejte.
Ashtu si me tha fjalet dhe arsyetimet per veprimin qe morri,u ndala aty afer lumit,mu aty prane ures qe lidhte dy brigjet e lumit...frynte nje ere e ftohte,njashtu si ndjehesha edhe une.
Njerez me kalonin prane,as qe i vereja,vetem fjalet e saj me vinin neper koke.
Nuk shkon keshtu me...nuk shkon keshtu me.

Thash vetem:
SHKO!

Ngela aty edhe 5-10 minuta duke menduar,nejse...nuk mund te them qe mendoja,sepse nuk me rrotulloheshte asgje ne koke pervec fjaleve.
NUK SHKON KESHTU ME!

Me te vertete,nuk shkon keshtu me.  :Lulja3:  


Stormi

----------


## FLOWER

Mire e ke, vertete nuk shtyhet me keshtu. Per sa shume gjera kemi nevoje qe te ndryshojne, pikerisht se nuk shtyhen me keshtu sic jane. 
hej kete temen e bejne "une dhe ti" qe te shkruaj edhe une  :buzeqeshje:  une s'kam perhere frymezim keshtu si ti, por ndoshta me here me vjen edhe mua te ndaj dicka me ju :buzeqeshje:  
histori te verteta jane keto qe shkruan apo trille poetike?

----------


## StormAngel

Do me pelqente te lexoj dicka nga ty ketu,edhe nga anetaret tjere.
Temat qe i hap,nuk jane vetem te miat,me vete faktin qe jane te postuara ne forum. :shkelje syri: 

Stormi

----------


## FLOWER

Jo shume terheqese ftesa jote, s'me frymezoi fare per te shkruajtur dicka  :i ngrysur:

----------

